# Bought my first ever MacBook Pro with MainStage, need a controller



## Ashermusic (Oct 19, 2016)

MainStage is perfect for live playing, especially when you have to play left hand bass, which I am called upon to do more than I like. However, I need a more modern controller for it.

Anyone have an opinion about a lightweight 73, 76, or 88 key controller for MainStage?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 19, 2016)

Go for one with an expression pedal, sustain and mod wheel that you like the action on.
Dont worry about splits, etc.
You can use Mainstage for zones or just a split for those gigs that pay good money but really suck.
I always ask the contractor what the guitarist or drummer makes then tell them I want that + 50%.
They usually whine right before they agree.
Casio Privia PX-5 is a really excellent weight/cost/action controller.
Some japanese cats thought the color scheme was cool, but looks like Orca the Whale.
Beauty of the PX-5 is when your crappy MacBook overheats and throttles down, the Casio has decent internal sounds....

Glad to see you gigging Jay.
Also check out Aspen Pitmans Spacestation vrs. 3.
You wont believe the tiny cabinet smokes.
I go up againt JCM 800s and SVT 4s no problem.
Mid Side Stereo all in one.
Push bass lots, add a B1200 Behringer.
It goes low and loud, lets the Spacestation killer Emminence 8 inch breathe more.

Congrats Daddy O.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks Jimmy, i will check it out.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2016)

My friend does a one man show on the casino circuit and uses a lightweight Yamaha that fits in his car, and he can bag carry even with a bad back. I will ask him and get back.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 19, 2016)

Just did this in a big way ...Try the Yammy CP 4 - alls recommend the Apollo Twin or Solo as audio interface.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 20, 2016)

I can walk up stairs with both cabinets.
Very small and complete stereo sound.
It can also be used as an entire PA in small venues.
About 28 inches high.
I built a plexiglass/Velcro directional to avoid dispersion.
It throws the sound around so much I prefer a smaller angle.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 20, 2016)

autopilot said:


> Just did this in a big way ...Try the Yammy CP 4 - alls recommend the Apollo Twin or Solo as audio interface.



Chim and Autopilot, I think some of you my think these are more important gigs than they are. These are modest gigs with modest pay, not going to spend $3000 for a keyboard, just looking for a decent lightweight keyboard controller. I have an iConnectivity Audio interface that works fine with this hooked up to an Alto powered speaker, which then goes to to the leader's PA in bigger venues.

I have a M-Audio Keystation 88ES but I think it is starting to have issues because sometimes when I play the bass notes, I don't get sound on some, do on others and it is on several notes. Also, it has no faders.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 20, 2016)

OK, if I can live with the action, this clearly seems like a way to go:https://ask.audio/articles/watch-nektar-panorama-control-mainstage-reason-seamlessly


----------



## autopilot (Oct 20, 2016)

Fair enough  I'll be really interested how you find MainStage Jay.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 20, 2016)

autopilot said:


> Fair enough  I'll be really interested how you find MainStage Jay.




i am really digging it, it is great for live work, particularly if you are coming from Logic Pro.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 20, 2016)

I had lots of (not very) fun trying to get to be bulletproof - partic with Kontakt and the like. 

Aliases are your friend - Also - beware of using it in full screen mode!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 20, 2016)

Jay, my friend uses a Roland VR09 because it can be battery powered (for busking) and weights 12 lbs.
https://www.roland.com/global/products/v-combo_vr-09/


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 21, 2016)

What a great idea.
Lets hope they make a VR 88 version.


----------



## mark.warman (Oct 21, 2016)

autopilot said:


> beware of using it in full screen mode!


What issues have you had with full screen mode?


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 21, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> What a great idea.
> Lets hope they make a VR 88 version.



Actually, I would like a 76 or 73 key.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 21, 2016)

Jay, do you ever go on Archaeological Digs...?


----------



## autopilot (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey Mark 

I was running MainStage on 13" Current model Retina Macbook pro - Assigned 3 of four processors for MainStage - A bit of Kontakt LASS and EXS absolutely shat themselves in full screen mode, (Full stuttering into dropouts, processors overload, able to crash external devices to point of needing hard reset) - horrible. 

It worked fine in not fullscreen mode. Have had a fellow keyboard programmer confirm this bug with me. 

I believe (and I'm sure someone will tell me if I'm wrong) that because the 13s don't have their own GPU that the graphics steal enough processing resources that the audio playback becomes massively unstable - whether this is through scaling or building a "Second screen" I don't know - but can tell you it's entirely unstable in that mode on that machine. My guess is that at the top level of the Mac processing it doesn't care how you've set MainStage and will steal whatever processing power it needs from anywhere to run displays... I guess the retinas are a lot of pixels... 

Had the same issue when trying to run a second screen off the MacBook Pro. May be fine on other macs.


----------



## mark.warman (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey Sean

Thanks for the details! Like you, I suspect the lack of a separate GPU to handle the Retina screen on that model may well be the problem. I've programmed several West End and UK touring shows with MainStage running on older non-Retina 13" MBPs which never exhibited any issue with using full screen. From the player's perspective (which I always consider when designing my programming) that mode is clearly preferable.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 22, 2016)

Mine is a 15" non-retina 2011 and seems fine in full screen mode, but I prefer to see a track list anyway.


chimuelo said:


> Jay, do you ever go on Archaeological Digs...?




You mean scouring stores for older keyboards? Unfortunately, the best ones in LA went out of business, but I do check Craig's List and Ebay.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 22, 2016)

mark.warman said:


> Hey Sean
> 
> Thanks for the details! Like you, I suspect the lack of a separate GPU to handle the Retina screen on that model may well be the problem. I've programmed several West End and UK touring shows with MainStage running on older non-Retina 13" MBPs which never exhibited any issue with using full screen. From the player's perspective (which I always consider when designing my programming) that mode is clearly preferable.



Mine is a 2011 non-retina 15' and it seems fine in full screen mode.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> You mean scouring stores for older keyboards? Unfortunately, the best ones in LA went out of business, but I do check Craig's List and Ebay.



Actually referring to the Indiana Jones look......


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 22, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Actually referring to the Indiana Jones look......



That is not really an Indy hat, but in that ballpark perhaps.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 22, 2016)

Thats a Palm Springs hat 

ps I prefer Kangol's 

pss Did you look around for a KX76 btw ? I thought I saw a KX88 at West LA last time in town. There heavier though.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 22, 2016)

mark.warman said:


> Hey Sean
> 
> Thanks for the details! Like you, I suspect the lack of a separate GPU to handle the Retina screen on that model may well be the problem. I've programmed several West End and UK touring shows with MainStage running on older non-Retina 13" MBPs which never exhibited any issue with using full screen. From the player's perspective (which I always consider when designing my programming) that mode is clearly preferable.



Yeah - I agree it looks heaps better. Sounds like I lucked out with the laptop purchase ...

Glad to find a fellow programmer - What sort of instruments are you using in your programming? Just EXS? Or the built ins? Kontakt?


----------



## tmm (Oct 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> That is not really an Indy hat, but in that ballpark perhaps.



I got the reference right away  Def not an Indy hat, but fits the "guy at an archaeological dig" well enough. Like that guy at the beginning of Stargate.

(I like the hat!)


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 22, 2016)

Really? So now this thread is a referendum on my hat?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2016)

Jay, let me know instruments you use once you start gigging.
I want to use UAD and MacBook Pro for keyboard only gigs.
My XITE-1 is awesome but I have difficulty using the PCI-e 1X connection on Z170 boards.
Might be time to go full bore UAD and Mac.

Cheerz, dont forget me now...


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 24, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Jay, let me know instruments you use once you start gigging.
> I want to use UAD and MacBook Pro for keyboard only gigs.
> My XITE-1 is awesome but I have difficulty using the PCI-e 1X connection on Z170 boards.
> Might be time to go full bore UAD and Mac.
> ...



Well, understand Chim, you are operating live at a higher standard than I am doing. Here is what I am using in MainStage.

Kontakt: Chocolate Audio Steinway D, NeoSoul Rhodes, Kirk Hunter Spotlight Ensembles for Strings, Scarbee Pre-Bass, Manytone Bass, various and sundry Pettinhouse and Kontakt Factory Guitars, Hollow Sun Definitive CP 70 (includes Hohner Pianet)

EXS 24: Sampletekk Tubed Wurlie and ArtVista Cool Vibes. Vintage B3 and Vintage Clavinet and FX are stock Logic Pro things.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2016)

http://www.jayshat.com (www.jayshat.com)



Ashermusic said:


> Really? So now this thread is a referendum on my hat?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2016)

Which MacBook Pro and CPU then I'll leave you alone.
That's plenty of instruments.
I'd need 5 or 6 maximum loaded, ready for zone placement...

Ankyu


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 24, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Which MacBook Pro and CPU then I'll leave you alone.
> That's plenty of instruments.
> I'd need 5 or 6 maximum loaded, ready for zone placement...
> 
> Ankyu



2011 MacBook Pro 2.2 i7 w/ 16GB, 512 GB SSD.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 25, 2016)

So how have the gigs worked out for you.
My son has a 2013 MacBook Pro w/o Samsung XP941 M.2 @ Logic X Pro.
RME Babyface.
Would this be fast enough for Zebra2 HZ PTeq Kontakt, etc.

Thanks, hope you had a FESTIVE Turkey day.


----------

